# Cub Hydro oil sub.



## mossboss (Dec 8, 2011)

Time to change the oil and filter for my 2135. I know there are many treads on this but has any had GOOD LUCK with a Mobil 1 15-40 car oil or Shell Rotella ? Any other oils and filter to use as a GOOD substitute.


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

You can save a few dollars on the oil, and take a chance with your $800+ hydro transmission. You try it and let everyone know. It's like buying an engine oil filter instead of a transmission oil filter. Sure it will work. But test it for 1,000 hr. before you say it's a good substitute.


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

I would find the spec, and buy the EXACT lubricant they call for. A Hydro is the WRONG part to try and save a few bucks on. OEM filters and Fluid is all I will ever use in a Hydro.

IF yours calls for the newer Synthetic, stand by for sticker shock  If you are not 100% sure, contact a Cub dealer and have them look it up.

If you make a mistake there's no draining it and starting over with the right stuff. The damage will be done before you even know it.


----------

